# Rage 2-blade noise



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello, I used my dremel to grind a very small notch into the backside of each blade. I then used elastic spawn sak thread to make a tiny rubberband that fit into the notches and held the blades closed all season.


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

Ack said:


> Try switching out your o-ring.....there should be extras in the package. :coolgleam




I have not noticed this problem. Only sound I hear is the thwack as the broadhead smacks the ribcage and leaves a hole you can toss a golf ball through :SHOCKED:


----------

